# VIZSLA IN TRASH CANS



## tgrce1 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a almost 2 yr old Vizsla who is as sweet as can be when we are home, but as soon we leave she gets into our trash cans. I have tried everything from keeping no trash in them when we leave to putting everything out of reach.. However, if she can't get into the trash then she opens every other cabinet and rips whatever is in it apart. She can open doors, cabinets, washing machines, I swear she has hands. Any advice? I tried the shock collar on her and set her up while I hid outside to catch her in trash and it worked for about a week then she just would find shoes, tables, or something else to chew on when I couldn't see. I used to crate her, but we got a rescue dog thinking it would distract her but it hasn't worked... They play, but I think she gets bored and roams the house.. I have a doggy door that they can play outside but in summer its too hot for them to be out 24/7 as I live in PHX and gets up to 120 degrees. ANY ADVICE would be great. 

Tom


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She sounds smart and bored. The combination is what is getting her in trouble. I would start using the crate again. In a few months you can try leaving her out for short periods alone, and see how she handles it. 
Once these dogs learn how to do something, they don't easily forget it. Your just trying to break the bad habit.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think it is time to go back to the crate. We have three dogs, 2 labs 3 1/2 and 2 1/2 and then our Vizsla is almost 1 1/2. It seems like just when I think it is safe to keep one of them out of their kennels, usually around the 12-13 month mark, they prove me wrong. We always go back to crating for a few more months. Good luck! 

Also - as far as the garbage can goes, we have one of the big oak cabinets that hides our garbage can. All was good until a couple of months ago and one of the dogs learned how to open it. It took her two years though.


----------



## tgrce1 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. I started to crate her again this week after she learned how to open my pocket door to my master closet and got into my new cowboy boots! She is one of the smartest vizsla's I've come across and my wife may spoil her to much. She seems to not mind having to go back in the crate but gets depressed seeing our other dog on the couch. Will try it for a month and see if she learns. Breaking them from old habits is VERY tough.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

They are tricky. Ours can open and unlock both our sliding patio door and the pocket door between our bedroom and bathroom. I love that she is so smart but really wish she would learn how to shut the doors behind her.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1 man's trash ! - 1 V's treasure ! - make it fool proof - or live with it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

